# Frontline? or K9 Advantix II



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've heard & read plenty of horror stories about Advantix and poisoning cats and even some dogs.

After everything I've read... most of the negative reviews were toward Advantix, saying it didn't last long & poisoned animals.

That said, I haven't read any GREAT reviews about Frontline Plus... but I need to buy some real soon... so if I'm gonna throw some good money at one of these brands... it might as well be one you, (the readers) recommend after experiencing and trying them out yourselves!

My Max lives indoors and is only out for walks, play, and dirty business... other than that he is indoor. No cats and one other (old) dog lives here.

Advice and recommendations are more that welcome!!! I've only tried Revolution on him once before and did not work at all. Other than that, he's never had anything else put on him.


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

I'm in the same boat with mostly indoor dogs, and use Trifexis on 'em both.


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

Swifty said:


> I'm in the same boat with mostly indoor dogs, and use Trifexis on 'em both.


Where do you get that at?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl takes Trifexis.

It must be prescribed by your Vet.


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Lisl takes Trifexis.
> 
> It must be prescribed by your Vet.



WOW! I just looked it up on 1800PetMeds and it's $114?? A little out of my budget.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Frontline here, I didn't like that trifexis doesnt kill ticks, I am absolutely terrified of ticks. Trifexis also bothered my girl, her skin sucked for the month that she was on it.
But trifexis does include heartworm, so its a little more pricey


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

GSDNewbie1024 said:


> WOW! I just looked it up on 1800PetMeds and it's $114?? A little out of my budget.


It's a lot cheaper than treatment for heartworm. You might want to figure that into your budget.

I also don't have to worry about her picking up fleas or intestinal parasites. That's the 'Tri' in Trifexis.


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

I have both a dog and cat. We have flea issues here real bad, and when we began letting our cat out at about 7-8months old, we tried several. Frontline plus did not work for us. We had gotten Advantage II and with the second dose we stopped finding fleas in the house and were no longer being bitten. We tried a different brand for our pup, it was a brand I picked up from banfield (not my vet, but stopped there for supplies before picking her up.) That worked maybe 2 weeks so I bought Advantix II. So long as you just keep kitties away from the dog till it dries, it's not an issue. It also has the warning clearly on the box. Vet wants us to wait till her weight has slowed down before putting her on an oral medication for monthly treatment including wormer.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

There is lots of bad stuff about Trifexis too before you invest in it you might want to read this 

Topic: flea treatment: spinosad or spinosad and milbemycin oxime combination - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

https://www.facebook.com/TrifexisKillsDogs?fref=ts

My vet is also not for Trifexis at all because he has seen so many dogs get sick from it. He put Nikki back on Heartgard and Frontline (which I only use every 3 months and it's been fine so far).

Michaela


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Heidigsd said:


> There is lots of bad stuff about Trifexis too before you invest in it you might want to read this
> 
> Topic: flea treatment: spinosad or spinosad and milbemycin oxime combination - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency
> 
> ...



You only use Heartguard & Frontline every 3 months????? Where do you live, if you don't mind my asking? Is it somewhere warm where fleas & ticks get really bad? I'm in Kansas and we had really bad flea/tick problems around here last summer because the previous winter was very mild and didn't freeze, so the fleas and ticks were horrid during the summer. I expect they will be bad this year as well (because our summers are pretty warm, in the 90's). I currently use Heartguard/Frontline every month, but if I can get by with it only every 3 months, then I might give that a try.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Any reason you don't want to try something holistic? I don't put pharmaceuticals on my dogs... I've been using bug off garlic for years and have yet to find a tick or flea on my dogs!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> You only use Heartguard & Frontline every 3 months?????


Heartgard monthly of course...sorry. I meant to say I use the Frontline every 3 months  We are in south Texas.


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

vickip9 said:


> You only use Heartguard & Frontline every 3 months????? Where do you live, if you don't mind my asking? Is it somewhere warm where fleas & ticks get really bad? I'm in Kansas and we had really bad flea/tick problems around here last summer because the previous winter was very mild and didn't freeze, so the fleas and ticks were horrid during the summer. I expect they will be bad this year as well (because our summers are pretty warm, in the 90's). I currently use Heartguard/Frontline every month, but if I can get by with it only every 3 months, then I might give that a try.


Well I live in Los Angeles... and he is an indoor dog for the most part. He doesn't stay outside unless I'm playing with him or he's doing his dirty business.


----------

